# Schneiderei-Spezialisierungen auf einen Blick



## Valdos Theolos (26. Februar 2008)

Ihr seid nun an denn Punkt gelangt wo ihr euch endlich Spezialisieren könnt ab ihr wisst nicht auf was? Dann nehmt euch 5 min und ihr wisst auf was ihr euch Spezialisieren könnt bzw. müsst.

Mondstoffschneider:

Diese Spezialisierung ist nur für Heiler gedacht, besonders für Priester.

Das Set das ihr euch machen könnt heißt: Urmondroben
Sie besteht aus:

_Urmondstoffgürtel:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Urmondstoffschultern:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Urmondstoffrobe:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem könnt ihr auch noch eine Tasche erstellen die sich sehr gut verkaufen lässt:

_Urmondstofftasche:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Zauberfeuerschneider:

Diese Spezialisierung ist für Arkanmagier, Feuermagier und je nach skillung für Hexer gedacht.

Das Set was ihr euch erstellen könnt heißt: Zorn des Zauberfeuers
Sie besteht aus:

_Zauberfeuergürtel:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Zauberfeuerhandschuhe:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Zauberfeuerrobe:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem könnt ihr noch eine 28er Tasche für Verzauberer erstellen. 

_Zauberfeuertasche:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Schattenzwirnschneider:

Die letzte Spezialisierung lautet Eisschattenzwirnschneider und ist für Hexenmeister, Schattenpriester und für Eismagier.

Das Set was ihr euch herstellt könnt heißt: Umarmung der Schatten
Sie besteht aus:

_Eisschattenzwirschultern_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Eisschattenzwirnstiefel:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Eisschattenzwirnrobe:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem könnt ihr eine 28er Seelentasche für den Hexenmeister erstellen:
_
Schwarzschattentasche:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, das waren jetzt alle 3 Schneider-Spezialisierungen, ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.



PS: Ihr könnt euch ab Level 60 in Shattrath spezialisieren, danach müsst ihr eine kleine Quest erledigen.
PS²: Ihr findet die Lehrer schrägs rechts von den Kriegsmeister der Horde in Shattrath (Unteres Viertel).


----------



## Neradox (7. März 2008)

Ich denke, das wissen schon viele, aber find ich trotzdem nett gemacht. Achja, der Thread ist 2-mal drin.


----------



## Nôar (28. März 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wissen schon viele, aber find ich trotzdem nett gemacht. Achja, der Thread ist 2-mal drin.



ich fande es sehr hilfreich, vielen lieben dank!


----------



## general_chang (20. April 2008)

genau nicht immer meckern. Toll so weiß ich zumindest was ich skillen muss. Hätte glaub ich sonst was falsches geskillt. Danke schön


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

super danke für die arbeit das ist sehr hilfreich danke danke danke^^


----------



## Divinavene (25. April 2008)

Danke dir für die Arbeit. Ich finde das Thema wirklich gut. Nur müsste ich mich mal entscheiden, auf was ich skillen soll. Habe drei verschiedene Stoff-Träger und jeder könnte einen anderen Skill gebrauchen. Wie heißt es doch so schön? Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarella (7. Mai 2008)

ab welchen level kann ich mich spezialisieren?


----------



## Gornos (8. Mai 2008)

Ab Level 60. Die Taschen kann übrigens jeder herstellen, genauso wie die Stoffe. Durch die Spezialisierung stellt man aber für 1x Mats immer gleich 2 Stoffe her, wodurch sich die Taschen eigentlich nur mit den entsprechenden Spezialisierungen lohnen.


----------



## Isofruit (3. Juni 2008)

Ich finde es super. Für leute die den Beruf so durchmachen ist es verdaammt praktisch schon vorher zu wissen was sie schneidern wollen und wozu was zu gebrauchen ist. ^^


----------



## Tizianori (3. Juni 2008)

Vielen dank mein Feuer-Magier stand vor der wahl hat mir echt geholfen.
Ist das eine lange quest reihe?
oder ist es wie beim alchi z.B. 5x Urmacht besorgen?

mfg tizianori  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandred Aikhjarto (8. Juni 2008)

Tizianori schrieb:


> Ist das eine lange quest reihe?



Nein. Es war bei mir nur eine einzelne Quest. 
Ich musste nur nach Nethersturm und dort einen Mob umhauen.


----------



## Foertel (8. Juni 2008)

Hm, für Mondstoff musst ich nur in die Zangarmarschen fliegen und mich da in den ollen Mondbrunnen stellen um ne  Probe herzustellen und fertisch, also sehr einfach ^^


----------



## Valdos Theolos (16. Juni 2008)

Da meld ich mich auch mal wieder, war 2 Monaten lang WoW-clean.

Also, ich hab ein wenig was beim dem 1. Post geändert.


PS: Bitteschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (17. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Überblick!


----------



## Knochenjule (1. Juli 2008)

hab keine fragen mehr dazu ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 top!!


----------



## BlackWingwind (1. August 2008)

ich finds top
/vote for sticky 
hat mir sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## LifeisPain (1. August 2008)

is doof dass nur bei der einen spezi ne 20ertasche gibt :/

Ich korrigiere dich mal: Urmondstofftasche können alle Schneider herstellen wennse des Rezept haben. ^^ Ist nicht Spezi.


----------



## Nebola (5. August 2008)

Huhu, 
Welchen skill braucht man zum Spezialisieren ?
Und finde den Zauberfeuerschneiderer einfach net Hat einer koords pls ?

Lf Nebola


----------



## McBandel (29. August 2008)

super und vielen dank nochmals für deine arbeit. 
Ich fänds toll, wenn es einen link gäbe, der mir sagt, wie ich an das muster rankomen kann
mcbandel


----------



## noizycat (31. August 2008)

Die 3 Lehrer sthen alle auf einem Haufen im Unteren Viertel in Shatt. Die meisten Muster gibt es auch gleich dort vor Ort zu kaufen.


Ich habe eine Frage zur Schattenstoffschneiderei. Muss man da beim Herstellen auch nen Mob bekämpfen wie beim Zauberstoff-Herstellen, oder brauch ich mich blos an den Altar stellen, wirken, fertig? Ich könnts ja ausprobieren, aber mit LVL 63 hab ich keine Lust, dann evl. irgendeinem hohen Viech zu begegnen. ^^
EDIT:
OK habs nun doch ausprobiert, keine Mobs. Yuhuu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (2. September 2008)

Die Infos sind gut... nur wären ggf Koords für die Lehrer (reicht ja ein Punkt direkt neben den 3) vielleicht sinnvoll.

Außerdem eine Ergänzung wo man einen Mondbrunnen, den Altar der Schatten und Nethersturm findet. Hab nachdem erlernen meiner Schattenspezi mich erstmal hier bei buffed durch endlose Sinnlos-Kommentare prügeln müssen bis ichs gefunden hab XD (Nethersturm erklärt sich ja fast von selber, aber das einen ein Mob angreift wäre dort erwähnenswert).

Des weiteren die Info das die Stoffe alle einen Cooldown von fast 4 Tagen haben (und sich diesen NICHT teilen, jeder Stoff hat seinen eigenen), man als Schneider egal welcher Spezi alle Stoffe und Taschen herstellen kann, und als Spezi 2 Stoffe der Spezialisierten Art bekommt anstatt nur einen.

Das wird alles ziemlich häufig gefragt fällt mir auf.... ich bin jemand der probiert es dann einfach aus aber das scheint für viele andere keine Lösung zu sein ^^

Das ganze Teil hier als Sticky wäre auch mal fein, mit den oben genannten Ergänzungen noch feiner.


----------



## Zur Erinnerung (4. September 2008)

danke ich fand das auch sehr hilfreich


----------



## blindhai (4. September 2008)

Kann man die Spezialisierung eigentlich auch wieder verlernen oder muss man dann komplett von vorne beginnen?


----------



## Dark Guardian (5. September 2008)

blindhai schrieb:


> Kann man die Spezialisierung eigentlich auch wieder verlernen oder muss man dann komplett von vorne beginnen?



Kannst du für 150 G da verlernen wo du es gelernt hast...


----------



## Orrosh (30. Oktober 2008)

mal eine blöde Frage .. wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit den Sets nach der Einfühung der Zaubermacht?
Ist da die Unterscheidung nicht Makulatur geworden?


----------



## Leonyja (31. Oktober 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> mal eine blöde Frage .. wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit den Sets nach der Einfühung der Zaubermacht?
> Ist da die Unterscheidung nicht Makulatur geworden?



habe ich mich auch grade eben gesagt - weiss da schon jemand bescheid?


----------



## Orrosh (3. November 2008)

Leonyja schrieb:


> habe ich mich auch grade eben gesagt - weiss da schon jemand bescheid?



hab zwischenzeitlich was gefunden .. 

Klick


----------



## Akonos (3. November 2008)

die spezialisierungen wurden aus den sets entfernt und man brauch auch nicht mehr die spezialisierung um es tragen zu können. jetzt steht da einfach nur noch +zaubermacht, nichts mehr mit eis, feuer, etc. -schaden


----------



## artic48 (23. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich ob es jetzt nach dem WotLK da ist, diese Spezialsierungen überhaupt noch was bringen.
Das endlose farmen von den ganzen Zutaten, dann hat man ja immer noch den CD auf den Schattenstoff.
Ob die Arbeit für dieses Set sich überhaupt noch auszahlt ?? Oder ob man nicht einfach mit dem was hat
von den 70er Inies oder geschneidert weiter spielen sollte ??


----------



## Ascanius (27. Januar 2009)

Die Sachen sind mal echt nicht schlecht...

Hab meinem mage gleich mit lvl 80 das Schattenset angezogen, allein der hit der darauf ist, ist der knaller. Wurd erst mit T7 getauscht, wobei ich dann auch erstmal wieder zusehen musste das ich irgentwie an hit komme.  

Also rein zum "sich selbst equipen" lohnt sich das schon.


Der wichtigere Punkt ist jedoch:
Man kann, wie schon zu BC-Zeiten ordentlich kohle mit den Stoffen, aber auch mit den selbstgeschneiderten Rüstungen machen!
Allein das Schwarztuch ist richtig was wert auf meinem realm... die dafür benötigten mats kosten nen appel und nen ei!
Und naja... wer da sein CD verkauft/verschenkt.... selbst schuld! euch entgehen ne menge taler!


----------

